# Is The Reo The End Of The Line?



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Here is a question... Is the REO the end of buying other devices? My issue is that I love trying new devices and chatting about them and the pros and cons... And I have the Original Russian on the Sigelei 20W which should be utopia... but it still doesn't beat the simple and no so humble REO. Make no error the Russian 91% is awesome and I always have it around for mindless vaping and a back up but the vape isn't as perfect as the REO.

Is the REO perfect? No it isn't... Squonking takes some getting used to and for the perfect vape (for me anyway) you need to make sure the air hole on the atty is facing at least 45 degrees into the air.

But for the best vape in town with easy of use and easy of carrying it's pretty much impossible to beat the REO.

Why hasn't the REO been copied? It doesn't make sense...

I have all these other devices but I may use a new device for a few days and rave about it but then it get put down and I pick up Erica again and she is a really hard act to follow.

So my advice to people with limited funds and wanting the very best Vape on the planet is to save for a REO.

I never thought I would see the day where a simple mechanical device could beat state of the art electronic devices!

I can't wait for Hi Ho is get his REO and evaluate it the way only @Silver can!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (4/5/14)

but are you talking about the actual reos mechanical mod or the reomiser 2 bottom fed dripper here or both.
ease of use and size as well as uber flavour is what the reo has in it's corner. what would be a good test is if anyone had the dripper the reomiser 2 was modded from on something like a dna30 and compared the two setups then. that i would like to see


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

denizenx said:


> but are you talking about the actual reos mechanical mod or the reomiser 2 bottom fed dripper here or both.
> ease of use and size as well as uber flavour is what the reo has in it's corner. what would be a good test is if anyone had the dripper the reomiser 2 was modded from on something like a dna30 and compared the two setups then. that i would like to see



Both... the REO with a RM2 or a Cyclone on it.


----------



## eviltoy (4/5/14)

I still think I get a better vape with my kayfun to be honest. I'm not a cloud chaser I prefer stronger flavour in my vapes and the reo isn't there yet for me that is. Maybe that will change with the sub ohm kit you never know

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (4/5/14)

I agree with Eviltoy, I used the Reo extensively and found it gave a very strong vape, but it was not as smooth as the kayfun in my opinion. I know I may get flamed for this, but I don't think its for everyone.. I also didn't find it particularity attractive for the price I paid which bothered me.. 

Anyway my 1 cents.. If you a reoville guy then thats great for you Robbie


----------



## Andre (4/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> I still think I get a better vape with my kayfun to be honest. I'm not a cloud chaser I prefer stronger flavour in my vapes and the reo isn't there yet for me that is. Maybe that will change with the sub ohm kit you never know


There is no doubt that a properly set up Kayfun, on certain juices (e.g. fruit juices), is almost unbeatable when it comes to flavour. But when you look at all factors (flavour, vapour, throat hit, ease of set up, filling, maintenance, convenience, travelling, reliability, versatility, durability, etc), I have yet to come across a device that beats a Reo. Of course, it does happen very infrequently that someone does not come right with a Reo, and that is no sin.


----------



## RIEFY (4/5/14)

The Reo is the most convenient device I have used to date. when setup properly its really hard to beat same goes for the kayfun. I think for alot of guys that go reo that is the end of the road.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> I still think I get a better vape with my kayfun to be honest. I'm not a cloud chaser I prefer stronger flavour in my vapes and the reo isn't there yet for me that is. Maybe that will change with the sub ohm kit you never know



That's real interesting because when I first got my Russian I was over the moon with it (and still really like it but maybe I've got got better at playing with my coils and wicks on the REO than the Russian. Am I getting rid of my Russian? Nope not anytime soon and neither are the Nautilus's all going to pasture.

I'm far from sub ohm and my happy spot still seems to be in the 1,3 - 1,7 ohm range.

But Amanda will be fully sub Ohm ready when she arrives next week so we will soon see!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> I agree with Eviltoy, I used the Reo extensively and found it gave a very strong vape, but it was not as smooth as the kayfun in my opinion. I know I may get flamed for this, but I don't think its for everyone.. I also didn't find it particularity attractive for the price I paid which bothered me..
> 
> Anyway my 1 cents.. If you a reoville guy then thats great for you Robbie



There is no doubt the REO's are pricey... maybe I need to get an expert to do me a coil or two on my Russian because I find the result exactly the opposite... the REO is smooth and my Russian is a bit edgy... but of course that is probably the coil set up so it's not really fair for me to judge.


----------



## Silver (4/5/14)

Thanks for your original post @Rob Fisher 
I don't know if the REO is the end of the road but I certainly am looking forward to trying it out for myself. 

Personally I think the equipment is fun and exciting but it needs to do its job and be reliable. And most of the good equipment eg Kayfun, Russian and REO all do a good job it would seem. 

The real action seems to be in the juices...

I think the juice journey never ends.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Silver said:


> I don't know if the REO is the end of the road but I certainly am looking forward to trying it out for myself.



Hi Ho I can't wait till yours arrives and it gets given the Hi Ho treatment! 

For me I think it's going to be playing with coils and wicks for a while because despite playing with other juices and quite liking some I just can't stop with my VMMI! 

And now I'm playing with different Nic strengths, different blends and coils...


----------



## Silver (4/5/14)

Lol, 

Regarding the menthol ice, when the rest of the REO clan arrives, u can have one REO set up with menthol ice and the other for playing around with other flavours!


----------



## RIEFY (4/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for your original post @Rob Fisher
> I don't know if the REO is the end of the road but I certainly am looking forward to trying it out for myself.
> 
> Personally I think the equipment is fun and exciting but it needs to do its job and be reliable. And most of the good equipment eg Kayfun, Russian and REO all do a good job it would seem.
> ...


thats so true silver. I can have a reo but I will not be happy if I have crappy juice to throw in there.

I have moved back to my trusty old evods with 1.4ohm custom coils and using the juices I love. it is totaly all I need right now. Dont Need anything else but Want another reo lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Silver said:


> Lol,
> 
> Regarding the menthol ice, when the rest of the REO clan arrives, u can have one REO set up with menthol ice and the other for playing around with other flavours!



Erica will do pure Menthol Ice, Kiera will do Menthol Ice with concentrate additives and Amanda will do the other juices as well as some sub ohm'ing! 

PS Maria will be standing by with Menthol Ice as well. Her clone mates on their way will play with other juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/14)

Like your post CvS

I suppose a recoiled EVOD with a superb juice vs a REO with some very average juice is no contest.

I must say I am loving my recoiled mPT2s. I could quite easily stay on them for a long time.

But I am looking forward to more throat hit in a convenient package. Am hoping the REO will work for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Silver said:


> But I am looking forward to more throat hit In a convenient package. Am hoping the REO will work for me.



It will do Hi Ho...you will analyse this one to the ends of the earth and back. I'm giving thoughts to helping you with a name for yours... more on that when I am finished compiling the list!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (4/5/14)

I had this conversation with Benji a couple of weeks ago. The truth is for the amount of money I have spent on mods I could have bought a Reo. After having used a dripper for weeks on end I came to the conclusion that is why the Reo is so hard to beat and so much better than anything else or a dripper itself (removes the need for constant dripping).

Here are my pros and cons for drippers bearing in mind that I have been unable to go sub-ohm as I am still waiting for my mech to arrive:

Pros:
1) Highly customisable vape experience.
2) Supports a vast amount of coiling options e.g single coil, double coil, custom coils like twisted, stove top etc.
3) Unrivaled when it comes to tasting and profiling juices.
4) Easy to clean - no air holes that can spill liquid or water on the battery connection.
5) Very easy to recoil.
6) Very easy to rewick or change the cotton.
7) Intense vape experience. You cannot push 15 watts into a normal clearomizer without burning the coil because clearos do not have enough airflow.
8) For a quick intense hit nothing rivals a dripper.
9) Flavour production
10) Makes clouds. Can easily make a room full of smog.

Cons:
1) Constant dripping required to keep the wicks wet.
2) Juices consumption doubles/triples.
3) If you use it in the same way you used your clearos it is very rough on the throat. I once dripped a full 10ml of juice in one day and the next morning my throat was raw.
4) Killer on batteries. When chain vaping I could empty a 2100Mah 18650 in 3-4 hours @ 15 Watts.
5) Not practical on the road due to having to constantly drip.
6) Very difficult to go back to clearos as they seem inadequate.

So this morning was one of those mornings where my throat was just killer sore so I took out my Pt2 mini, put in a fresh coil and filled it up. To my amazement it was great. Enough flavour and TH to satisfy me without killing my throat. For the entire day I used just the pt2 mini and it was amzing to chain vape on. Forgot just how good it could be - even with the standard original coil. 

So as of tomorrow I will be following @BhavZ 's example and only using the dripper in the evenings or to taste juices. I was having second thoughts of having purchased an Aerotank and pt3 mini but not anymore. 

As for the dripper I think @Rob Fisher is on to something regarding the Reo. I will try a 1.8 Ohm single coil in there tomorrow. Maybe low-Ohm coils are not for everyone......we will have to see when the mech-mod and Aqua arrives.......

All of these conclusions have been easy to draw simply because of the wealth of information and experiences related by members of this forum. It has been nothing short of invaluable. If I had not joined this forum I would still be running around with a Maxi clearo oblivious of the vast amount of alternatives in vape gear and juices as well as the whole custom diy scene and taking vaping to the next level. I have surpassed all of my family and friends who have been vaping for 2 years or more in terms of knowledge and taking it to the next level. 

The truth is for many out there a simple Pt2/Pt3 mini with a VV/VW battery is and will always be good enough to enjoy vaping and staying off the stinkies and there is absolutely nothing wrong with sticking with entry-level vape gear. Not everyone needs fancy gear or require what it brings to the table.The whole mod scene is for us super enthusiasts that are passionate about vaping. However this hobby would be nerve-wrecking without ECigssa and it's wonderful community spirit. I look forward to the vape meet....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I had this conversation with Benji a couple of weeks ago. The truth is for the amount of money I have spent on mods I could have bought a Reo. After having used a dripper for weeks on end I came to the conclusion that is why the Reo is so hard to beat and so much better than anything else or a dripper itself (removes the need for constant dripping).
> 
> Here are my pros and cons for drippers bearing in mind that I have been unable to go sub-ohm as I am still waiting for my mech to arrive:
> 
> ...



What an awesome and well thought out reply! I so love these forums! You get replies like this!

I find at the higher Ohms I vape on the REO all day and in fact have done for the last 3 days... haven't touched anything else!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

My second Reo is being delivered today and I honestly cannot see myself changing to any other device in the near future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> My second Reo is being delivered today and I honestly cannot see myself changing to any other device in the near future.


Congrats - we shall be seeing pictures I hope.


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

looking forward to the photos


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Congrats - we shall be seeing pictures I hope.



I have instructed HRH to wait in the driveway  Will def post some pic's when I get home tonite.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

